# SKIRMISHER and IRONCLAD?



## simonpowell (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello all. I'm a new member, Simon Powell. I'm searching for info on my granddad, ALFRED MALTBY CONRADE, who was active in the Merchant Marine from 1906, and the Royal Naval Reserves during WWII. I'm having some problems ...

In WW2, he was Acting Lieut-Cmdr (mostly), and was posted to:
SKIRMISHER (1940)
BARCROSS (1942)
IRONCLAD (1943)
ROOKE (1945)
and after the war was active as the Port Minewatching Service Officer for Milford Haven, in the RN Minewatching Service.

So far ... I've discovered BARCROSS was a Boom Defence Vessel, and that ROOKE was the Boom Defence Central Depot at Rosyth.

So I'm guessing he was active in Boom Defence! 

But - and here I need help - I cannot find anything on SKIRMISHER or IRONCLAD. There was a Skirmisher demolished way before WW2, and all references to Ironclad are the type of vessel. But the Navy List definitely has a (large) crew list for IRONCLAD.

Any ideas would be gratefully received, and responded to.

Many thanks


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Couple of possible leads:
HMS Skirmisher II was a coastal forces base at Milford Haven in WW2.
HMS Ironclad was an RN base at Diego Suarez Madagascar.


----------



## simonpowell (Jun 12, 2014)

That's interesting. I think you're spot-on. Before Ironclad, my granddad was assigned to HMS Barcross, which was immediately taken to South Africa in 1942. He was then obviously transferred to Ironclad, it being relatively close, and only just occupied. However, I then have no more appointments for him until the posting to Rooke nearly 2 years later. I wonder how I find out more about Ironclad?

Many thanks for this info. What a terrific find this site is.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

there are some pics of a HMS vessel Skirmisher on www.photoship.co.uk - however she looks a real old lady so it may not be the same vessel BV


----------



## simonpowell (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you for the site Sparks. As you say, that Skirmisher is too old, and was broken up in 1920. I think the land station mentioned is my best bet.


----------



## Ben Masey (Aug 24, 2009)

Skirmisher is the name of the Sea Cadets HQ at Fishguard .Possibly part of RN at Milford Haven during the wars.
Regards,
Ben Masey


----------



## simonpowell (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you Ben.


----------

